# 2538 steering issue



## Fred S (Apr 12, 2021)

I have around 150 hours on my 2538 and I started having to turn the steering wheel to keep straight about 10 hours ago. Now today I can almost not get it to turn to the right even with the wheels in the air. Turns to the left without issue. Steering cylinder or something else?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Fred. I don't know what your issue is, but can you lift the front tires off of the ground, center your steering wheel ( equal turns to left and right) then loosen the steering hoses at the steering cylinder then straighten the wheels so they point straight ahead, then tighten the hoses? 
I'm sure someone here has a better idea to help you out.


----------



## DennisF (Jan 11, 2021)

My IH/Case had a similar issue when a leak developed in the hydraulic line that drives the turn cylinder. If it's a leak, it should be obvious. The turn cylinder on my IH/Case was driven by a hydraulic line on each end. One end drove it left - the other right. If the turn cylinder seals fail, it's possible to get the problem you are seeing. Should be an easy fix, although I am not familiar with the Mahindra/Lear method.


----------



## Fred S (Apr 12, 2021)

Found the issue, I’m not sure how I managed to to it but I bent the cylinder rod on the left side.


----------

